# Vacationing in/around Newport, RI



## Nature Man (Mar 3, 2015)

My wife and I will be heading for Newport in May. Does anyone know of any woodworking places that are must sees within 100 or so miles from there? Would love to bring home wood, but we are flying so that will not be possible. Thanks! Chuck


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Mar 5, 2015)

No clue about your question but you could still look for cool smaller wood and put it on your carry on, I've done it before haha, or ship stuff back to your home.


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 5, 2015)

Actually I was looking for special woodworking venues to go see. For instance, factories or out of the ordinary stores that carry woodworking supplies, equipment, or wood. Vintage sawmills, hand-crafted furniture makers, old-time hardwood stores, etc., would also qualify. Anything that would peak a woodworkers curiosity. Thanks. Chuck


----------

